# Bala shark turning yellow?!?!



## she_wolf8807 (Dec 16, 2009)

My boyfriend and I recently purchased a 29 gallon fish tank along with 3 bala sharks, and 3 red tailed tinfoil barbs (i know this tank is not big enough for either species but i promise we are upgrading). We have had A LOT of water problems (ammonia, nitrite, and other chemical levels). About 2 days ago i noticed that the smallest of the balas (jasper) eyes were turning white. Now he has a yellowish tint to his scales! None of the other 5 fish are having any issues. We truely are at our wits end and have no clue what else to do. Can anybody give us any idea what is going on with our tank and fish? All comments are greatly appriciated.
thanks,
~SheWolf~:fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hooboy... where to start...

Okay, this is a too-new tank with too many fish in it which are way too big for it. There was no way you _weren't_ going to have these problems.

When a tank is new, it isn't able to detoxify itself, and the resultant toxic buildup has bad effects on the fish, which in turn often lead to other bad effects, and so on, until you have a big problem.

I am going to be late for work, so i have to go, but I'm sure that many others will chime in soon with their suggestions. Mine is to get some stuff called "Stability" and get it FAST. _After_ changing half the water in the tank, add the Stability at twice the dosage recommended on the bottle.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah, I recommend Stability also. change 50% of the water first and then hit the tank with what stability tells you. eh, from what I understand fish turning yellow much like most things turning yellow = kidneys or liver have stopped working well. either working to hard, or just plumb damaged.

eh...... You need a test kit.

eh...... definetly Seachem Stability or similar product

eh...... water changes daily and I'm talking 20-50% depending on what your test kits are telling you the ammon, no2, no3 lvls are.

From what it sounds like you your tank is in the process of cycling. Goto "General forum" and "Beginner Forum" and read through the stickies to get an idea of what cycling is. Depending on how bad your ammon and no2 lvls have been will depend on if and how long those fish will live.

basically you want ammonia lvls to be 0.0 but if it's cycling that ain't gonna happen. so if you're reading .5-1ppm do a 20% anything higher do 50% test daily and change water appropriatly.

definetly read stuff about "Aquarium Cycling".


----------



## she_wolf8807 (Dec 16, 2009)

Toshogu said:


> yeah, I recommend Stability also. change 50% of the water first and then hit the tank with what stability tells you. eh, from what I understand fish turning yellow much like most things turning yellow = kidneys or liver have stopped working well. either working to hard, or just plumb damaged.
> 
> eh...... You need a test kit.
> 
> ...


you know i never even thought about the kidney and liver functions. Yellow skin, iris, and under tongue are the first signs of that in people!! we hav been doing thirty percent water changes a day and i'm going to the local petsmart (where we got the fish, tank, and supplies) today. thanks for your help


----------



## she_wolf8807 (Dec 16, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> Hooboy... where to start...
> 
> Okay, this is a too-new tank with too many fish in it which are way too big for it. There was no way you _weren't_ going to have these problems.
> 
> ...


yes i am well aware that the tank is TOO SMALL. I told him that when he picked out these bloody fish but hey no one listens to me. That is why i am making him find a bigger tank right now. thanks for your suggestions!


----------

